# Art and music



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

I couldn't find any reference to art on here-the search function returned nothing, but I was wondering if there are any artists on here. I'm more of a photographer but I am also an art student, about to embark on the second phase of my Art diploma course, and as part of last year's course I made this quick sketch of Satie.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I dabble a bit in drawing and painting. StLukesGuildOhio is a professional artist and art teacher. 

Nice sketch of Satie! Caricature is really difficult and speaks of very well developed observational skills.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

brianvds said:


> I dabble a bit in drawing and painting. StLukesGuildOhio is a professional artist and art teacher.
> 
> Nice sketch of Satie! Caricature is really difficult and speaks of very well developed observational skills.


Thanks Brian. It was taken from a CD of satie music I have, kind of a caricature of a caricature


----------

